# Reefing expensive?



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

People say our hobby is expensive.....

um... SNOWMOBILING THATS EXPENSIVE ANDDD SEASONAL!!!!!
BOATING THATS EXPENSIVE ANDDD SEASONAL !!!!!!
AAA HOCKEY THATS EXPENSIVE
FISHING THATS EXPENSIVE
ATV ING...THATS EXPENSIVE
DRINKING AT BARS THATS EXPENSIVE - CAUSES PURE TROUBLE!! LOL
SKIING THATS EXPENSIVE


PRICE OUT A NEW SNOWMOBILE, THE GEAR, THE LICENSING ETC
AND OUR HOBBY DOES NOT SEEM SO BAD BECAUSE SNOWMOBILE COSTS
ARE 4 MONTHS...REEFING IS 12 MONTHS ENJOYMENT BABY! 

Our hobby is not cheap but it is NOT the most expensive! Tim.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

But it is a very extremely compulsive & addictive "high" ... and the only thing that hurts is our ... money bag (always feel much lighter after visits). 

Got a "schtick"?


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*money bag*

Oh ya....the money bag gets lighter and lighter as the tank looks
nicer and nicer lolololol

Then...comes a moment...when the money bag stops getting lighter
yet the tank continues to get nicer and nicer.....that's a very cool
moment in reefing when that happens....takes about a year!!!! lololol

Tim


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fishing doesn't have to be expensive, lol.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Back home ... we used a line & fresh bait consisting of fish scrap or shrimps


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*I knew that*

As I was typing that and thought to myself
"some wahoo is going to come along and tell me fishing can be cheap" loolhaohaohao...

kidding!

Tim


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Expense*

Reefing is cheap..... remember the rule of fury 
Everything is 20 bucks so if u do the calculations wrote are about 200-300 total...give or take a few
..
Happy reefing


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*twenty bux!*

$20 !! twenty bux oh yes the ole TWENTY BUX FIRM RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ATTENTION ALL REEFERS...TAKE NOTE!!! IT COSSSST TWWWENTTTYYYYYY BUXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!! LOL

ITs almost that you cannot buy fish food for $20 any more! lolooolol

what was 7.99 just yesterday is 9.99 today....anddddd the size is reduced so they are nailing it both ways!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Considering that we're in Toronto ... everywhere is much more pricey and let's not talk about the Yankees. 

They super inflate prices like there's no "Rainbow" tomorrow and why do you think these so called "Bounce mushrooms" are so expensive nowadays? It wasn't like this way back when "Bounce" was perceived as weird growth ...


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*weird growth*

I still think they are weird growth! lol

Tim


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Part of the problem is exchange rate since exporters deal only with US dollars. Then comes our minimum wage which is going up, imagine when it is increased to CA$15 a hour, how much our coffee is going to cost at Tim's

Then comes the new names created for corals so it cost more, a marketing game.

But as a hobbies if you keep everything simple, always in hunt for cheap stuff, it need not be expensive.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Reefing is not cheap, there's no doubt. The one time cost is something I can deal with but there's always the hidden cost that you don't pay attention to such as water, electricity, supplies. The only reason we continue is because all this cost is worth it.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Glad we're the "capital coral city" of Canada


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

loonie said:


> Part of the problem is exchange rate since exporters deal only with US dollars. Then comes our minimum wage which is going up, imagine when it is increased to CA$15 a hour, how much our coffee is going to cost at Tim's
> 
> Then comes the new names created for corals so it cost more, a marketing game.
> 
> But as a hobbies if you keep everything simple, always in hunt for cheap stuff, it need not be expensive.


No kidding as per your comment above ... no more $40 bux corals and nowadays it's almost double the price for common corals. Mind you there's always strange but cool corals to be found regardless.

Most times ... frags is the way to start


----------

